# 40ml Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/ml



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a steroid powder recipe for making 40ml of 100mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate.
By: The Terminator 

The following conversion is based on 2 carts of Tren Pellets which comes to a 4 gram kit. First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:

2 Carts Finaplix
.8mL BA (Gives 2% overall volume)
7.2mL BB
30mL Sterile Oil (I used grape seed oil I sterilized myself).
2 Sterile jars with lids or large Beakers
Coffee Filter
Funnel
1 sterile 40 to 50mL vial
2x3mL syringes
2x18g needles
1x21g needle
Sterile blunt instrument to bust pellets up with
.22 or .45um Whatman filter (I used a .45)

Open your tren packages and remove the carts.

STEP #1: Find something small to poke the finaplx pellets out with. I used a paperclip that I bent into a straight line, and it worked very well.

STEP #2: Place Finaplix Cartridge on the top side of the glass jars or open Glass Beaker, and push all of the pellets into it using your device (mine was the aforementioned paperclip).

STEP #3: All of the finaplix pellets out of the cartridge and into the bottom of the beaker.

STEP #4: Once all of your pellets are in there, take your sterile blunt object, and break down the pellets. You should be able to get it down to a fairly fine powder. Remember that the finer it is, the faster the process is to complete. I used a strong metal spoon for this.

Crushing the pellets speeds up the dissolving process.

STEP #5: Now, get your BB(benzyl benzoate), BA(benzyl alcohol), one syringe, an 18g needle, and sterile oil ready.

STEP #6: Measure .8mL BA, 7.2mL BB and squirt it into the powder. Then, measure out 28mL of oil and place that in the jar as well. Take the other 2mL of sterile oil and place that in your syringe. This is for purging the Whatman filter later on so that no precious tren is wasted.

STEP #7: Seal the lid of the jar. If you wish to accelerate the breaking down of the powder into suspending into the oil/BA/BB mixture, place it in a bowl of hot water like I have done. It's advisable to change and swirl every 20 to 30 minutes if you're wanting to do this quickly. I used boiling water to heat it up that extra little bit.

STEP #8: After the first few swirls, it will look like this from the bottom. This shows that it is not fully broken down. Don't be in a hurry while doing this conversion. 

STEP #9: Once it is fully dissolved, you're want to grab the other jar, the funnel, and the coffee filter. Now, I did get a bit ahead of myself on this one, so I don't actually have pictures of the actual filtration. However, here is what I did.

Take the jar with the lid on it, and puncture the lid with a knife or screwdriver. You want to make a hole that will firmly hold the funnel.

Once the funnel is secure, you can put the coffee filter in it. From there, poor the tren mixture in after swirling, leaving the jar or vial upside down in the funnel if possible so that every last drop is allowed to be filtered.

Once everything has drained, and the filter is wet with no visible oil still draining, put on a pair of gloves (or clean your hands really good) and squeeze out the filter into the funnel, taking care to not turn the filter upside down. We want to keep the gooey fillers and crap out of the mixture, as this will save you Whatman's. If you like wasting money, don't prefilter.

All of the above steps work best if the oil is hot when starting the prefilter process.

STEP #10: Now, you're going to need your other syringe, 18g needle, 21g needle, sterile vial, and Whatman. It's also helpful to place the filtered mixture in that jar with the "holy" lid in a bowl of boiling water to heat the oil, as the thinner the oil the easier it is to filter.

STEP #11: Place an 18g needle on the end of the Whatman filter, and insert into the sterile vial. Then vent the vial with the 21g needle so that air can escape easily. This will make filtering much easier.

STEP #12: Take the syringe with another 18g needle on it, and then draw oil up into it from the jar. 

STEP #13: Cap the needle and then place the syringe on the end of the Whatman.

Now comes everyones favorite part - the filtering! If you push too hard, you'll blow the Whatman, and not hard enough nothing will go through. Keep a tight grasp on the bottom of the Whatman and the "T" grips on the syringe as it's happened to me many times where the amount of pressure being placed on the syringe plunger exceeds the force I'm holding the T grip with, and the end of the syringe will pop out of the Whatman. I lost 3mL of tren like that tonight.

STEP #14: After you're done filtering, you have a dilemma to face - to bake or not to bake? Baking will provide that extra bit of sterility, as anything over 200F will kill off any bacteria, but also poses the possible issue of oxidizing the tren which can decrease potency. With BA in the mix you should be fine, however, go with what makes you more comfortable. I chose not to bake this time as I was very careful throughout the process, and things went smoothly.

Your finished product should come out to be a nice golden color, such as this.

This conversion makes 40mL of tren at 100mg/mL. I know you're thinking that there was only 38mL of liquid involved, however don't forget about the tren powder, which comes out to 2mL of total volume.


----------

